# Recommendation of immigration service?



## c.ellerby (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi again, 

I have been looking through many different immigration services. We have been recommended Wildy. However I was wondering if anyone has any other recommendations? both on cost and service provided? 

Any help greatly appreciated


----------



## mikejb (Mar 12, 2012)

Simple answer: Do it yourself and do away with any need and associated costs of an immigration agent.

It may sound daunting to some but frankly, if you fit the criteria of immigration requirements. if you can read and write, if you can fill forms, then I can see no reason whatsoever in using an agent to do what 99% of people can do themselves.

That said, the choice is yours. I would seriously doubt anyone could recommend an agent. What may work for one person may not work for another.

Whatever you decide, good luck


----------



## c.ellerby (Aug 2, 2013)

mikejb said:


> Simple answer: Do it yourself and do away with any need and associated costs of an immigration agent.
> 
> It may sound daunting to some but frankly, if you fit the criteria of immigration requirements. if you can read and write, if you can fill forms, then I can see no reason whatsoever in using an agent to do what 99% of people can do themselves.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that it does seem very daunting! I will see how I go tho


----------



## Lianth (Jul 25, 2013)

Totally agree with mikejb, do it yourself. It isn't rocket science, i did all our paperwork, yes there is a lot of it and it does look daunting, but it is simple enough. If you get stuck on anything ask on here  going through a consultant and paying $2500 is a ridiculous amount of money for someone filling in your forms. You still have to do all the work and input for them, so you may as well continue and do it yourself  

The cic website has everything that you need, and like I said if your not sure of something ask your question on this site. Good luck


----------



## c.ellerby (Aug 2, 2013)

Lianth said:


> Totally agree with mikejb, do it yourself. It isn't rocket science, i did all our paperwork, yes there is a lot of it and it does look daunting, but it is simple enough. If you get stuck on anything ask on here  going through a consultant and paying $2500 is a ridiculous amount of money for someone filling in your forms. You still have to do all the work and input for them, so you may as well continue and do it yourself
> 
> The cic website has everything that you need, and like I said if your not sure of something ask your question on this site. Good luck


Thx guys! It makes me feel a little better, I wasn't sure tbh I just wanna make sure I go the right way about it, good to hear that you've done it and successfully  I'm sure we will manage but watch this space for further questions lol 

Thanks again


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

The first step is to confirm eligibility. Then identify complicating factors and the issues that need to be addressed in your application. 

After this is complete, you may have a better idea which way to go.


----------



## tremor (Apr 15, 2010)

Try using canadavisa.com they can do initial assessment on your elegibility free of charge then they will ask you if u want to engage there services. Service fees are affordable too. Applicable for those busy working ppl.


----------



## c.ellerby (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi guys thx so much for your advice, I did the eligability test prior to posting and al is good for a Fsw visa. I have now got all the info I need and am ready to take the plunge into the mountain of paperwork. So I'm sure l'll be back to pose more questions as they arise. Thx again


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

That's great news. Just double check the NOC description one more time, this is where most FSW applications fail.


----------



## c.ellerby (Aug 2, 2013)

thinkering said:


> That's great news. Just double check the NOC description one more time, this is where most FSW applications fail.


I will do thanks again


----------



## felaheen (Sep 20, 2013)

We used Wildy - it's now nearly two years and we've only just been asked for CRB clearances. If we did it again - we'd do it ourselves. 

That isn't to say they're not good at what they do - but it's no quicker.


----------



## c.ellerby (Aug 2, 2013)

felaheen said:


> We used Wildy - it's now nearly two years and we've only just been asked for CRB clearances. If we did it again - we'd do it ourselves.
> 
> That isn't to say they're not good at what they do - but it's no quicker.


Thx appreciate it! We are looking now to do it ourselves although iv heard good things about wildy they've helped a friend with job search etc which is good but were defo going it alone


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

c. Ellerby, just make sure its submitted complete and quickly. The cap is close to be reached and CIC website not very accurate in their count due to the strike. If the cap is reached and if you're late, no guarantee this will work next year. Unless you have LMO and job offer...

Do let us know how it goes!


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

C. ellerby, I believe I have some unfortunate news. It appears many of the application caps have been reached in theory, and mostly they have already received more than 5000 complete applications.

Some colleagues are reporting applications they sent in when the CIC website showed more than 260 slots left out of 300 are coming back returned saying they are past the 300 threshold. This is true for multiple categories.

For all the talk here about proceeding on your own without legal counsel and that an immigration representative is a waste of money, its important to keep in mind a quality representative can also save you from disaster and save money by sharing information that is not readily accessible.

Why is the CIC website inaccurate? They need to reach a certain point in processing before they can confirm the app will in fact count towards the cap. As we all know, processing can take a while.

While on the subject, 2015 and later will no longer have an fsw priority list. This may be the last year, small chance one more opportunity next year. The whole system is changing, again...


----------



## Emmyale (Oct 5, 2013)

c.ellerby said:


> Hi guys thx so much for your advice, I did the eligability test prior to posting and al is good for a Fsw visa. I have now got all the info I need and am ready to take the plunge into the mountain of paperwork. So I'm sure l'll be back to pose more questions as they arise. Thx again


Hi, first time on here, the paperwork is a chore! But you don't need an immig. Lawyer. Just follow the check list meticulously, but make sure before you start you have your passport in order, unlike me, who had to do police checks again! Oh and send it FedEx or UPS, then when it is tracked and signed for, you can breathe, open some wine and wait, and wait, and wait. Good luck!


----------

